# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Shpërthen dhuna ndëretnike në Kosove

## mitrovicalia_81

Të nderuar kolegë, vëllezër shqiptar,

Pas mbytjes së tre fëmijëve shqiptar më 16.03.2004 sot më 17.03.2004 është bërë një protestë nga të rinët shqiptar të Mitrovicës ku tani gjendja është eskaluar dhe shumë të shtëna vinin nga Serbët e armatosur të cilët në prezencë të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Armatës Ndërkombëtare mbytën tre shqiptar dhe pritet që numri të jetë më i madh. 
Mbani me mend shumë janë plagosur duke i falënderuar mbrojtësve tanë ndërkombëtarë ku shumica e të rinjëve pësuan pa faj. 

Kjo rezulton që shqiptarët nëpër enklava dhe në rajonet shumëetnike janë në mllefje dhe bombat së bashku me shumë plumba të kalashnikovit janë duke iu drejtuar popullit shqipëtar. Kjo tregon se Sërbët me privilegjet e dhëna nga ana e ndërkombëtarëve prap do të arsyetohen sikurse që janë arsyetuar në vitin 2000. 

Çka mendoni ju vëllezër, kur e keni parasysh një bashkim mjaft të fortë të Serbëve e cila dominon në kokat ndërkombëtare dhe në praktikë ndaj interesave të përgjithshme jo vetëm për popullin shqiptar por për të gjithë ata që jetojnë në Kosovë.

Unë ju shkruaj kur plumbat me breshëri depërtojnë tek shqiptarët të cilët protestonin për shkak të mllefosjes së mbytjes së tre fëmijëve të vegjël më parë. 

Thuhet se KFORi i mposhtur dhe organizatat tjera kurgjë nuk kanë bërë përveq hedhjes së gazit lotsjellës ndaj shqiptarëve së bashku me plumbat dhe bombat nga ana e Serbëve. 

Kjo tregon se ku jemi dhe çka do të pritet më tutje. 

Ju përshëndes dhe shpresoj se qyteti im i ndarë do të bashkohet dhe gjaku i pafajshëm të kompenzohet.


Mitrovicalia

----------


## Arb

Mitrovicë: Njoftohet për tre të vdekur dhe mbi 250 të plagosur

Mitrovicë, 17 mars - Në konfliktet e sotme në Mitrovicë jozyrtarisht njoftohet për tre a katër të vdekur dhe 20 të plagosur nga armët e zjarrit. E tëra ka filluar sot në mëngjes pas lajmit për vdekjen tragjike të tre fëmijë në Çabër të Zubin Potokut. Fillimisht në rrugë dolën e nxënësit e shkollave e pastaj edhe qytetarë të Mitrovicës, të cilët tentuan të kalojnë në pjesën veriore të qytetit të ndarë. Kanë ndërhyrë forcat paqeruajtëse dhe policia e UNMIK-ut duke hedhur gaz lotsjellës dhe duke gjuajtur me plumba gome dhe granata trulluese për të penguar masën e mllefozur të shqiptarëve të kalojë lumin Ibër. Konflikte ka pasur në fshatin Suhodll e Çabër dhe rreth tre rrokaqiejve.

Shërbimi i emergjencës në pjesën jugore të Mitrovicës është i angazhuar për trajtimin e plagosurve, por vështirë po ia dalin për shkak të numrit të madh të pacientëve që kërkojnë ndihmë. 

QIK-u

----------


## Arb

Udhëheqja komunale e Mitrovicës shpreh indinjatë të thellë për vdekjen tragjike të dy fëmijëve në Çabër

Mitrovicë, 17 mars - Zëvendëskryetari i Kuvendit të Komunës, Mursel Ibrahimi dhe kryeshefi i Ekzekutivit Mustafë Pllana, kanë shpreh indinjatë të thellë për ngjarjen tragjike që ka ndodhur të martën pasdite në Çabër, ku si pasojë e kërcënimit dhe ndjekjes nga ekstremistë serbë, kanë humbur jetën në lumin Ibër dy fëmijë, ndërkohë që për fatin e një fëmije tjetër nuk dihet ende asgjë. 

Udhëheqësit komunalë kanë qëndruar mbrëmë në fshatin Çabër dhe kanë vizituar familjet e viktimave, si dhe kanë biseduar me udhëheqjen e fshatit, të cilëve u kanë shprehur dhembjen dhe pikllimin e qytetarëve të komunës me rastin e kësaj ngjarjeje tronditëse.

Udhëheqësit e Kuvendit të Komunës kanë dënuar ashpër veprimin e ekstremistëve serbë, si pasojë e të cilit ka ndodhur tragjedia e rëndë dhe kanë kërkuar nga organet kompetente për siguri e rend që të fillojnë menjëherë hetimet për kapjen dhe nxjerrjen para organeve të drejtësisë të personave përgjegjës për këtë tragjedi.

Zëvendëskryetari Musel Ibrahimi dhe kryeshefi i Ekzekutivit, Mustafë Pllana, kanë kërkuar nga familjarët e viktimave dhe nga çabrasit që të ruajnë gjakftohtësinë në këto momente të rënda, në mënyrë që organet kompetente të kryejnë punën e tyre ashtu si duhet, si dhe u kanë ofruar ndihmën eventuale për tejkalimin e gjendjes së krijuar. 

QIK-u

----------


## ALBA

Eshte per te ardhur keq cfare po ndodh ne keto caste ne mitrovice . Ngushellimet e mija per viktimat e pafajshme te kesaj katasrtofe qe po ndodh aty. Uroj qe kjo lufte te perfundoj pa viktima dhe te plagosur . Gjithashtu ti jepet fund ketyre luftrave
dhe uroj qe shqiptaret te jetojn te lire dhe ne qetesin e tyre .

Alba

----------


## Llapi

Sipas Radio Dukagjinit deri ne ora 14 ka 6 te vdekur dhe rreth 700 te plagosur.Po sipas te njejtit burim ne Pej kan fillue protestat ne shenj te solidarizimit me banoret e Mitrovices

----------


## Llapi

Rexhepi i kërkon UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-it të veprojnë në mënyrë të ekuilibruar

13:50 ET PRISHTINË (KosovaLive )  Kryeministri i Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi, iu bëri thirrje qytetarëve që ti ulin tensionet, ndërsa KFOR-it dhe Policisë së UNMIK-ut të kenë veprim të ekuilibruar dhe të njëjtë për të gjithë qytetarët. 
------------------------------------------------------

Kuvendi i sheh aktet e fundit të dhunës si tendencë për destabilimin e Kosovës 

14:40 ET PRISHTINË (KosovaLive)  Deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës të mërkurën në sesionin e rregullt plenar, dënuan ashpër mbytjen e tre fëmijëve shqiptarë në veri të Kosovës dhe akuzuan administratën e UNMIK-ut dhe forcat e rendit në Kosovë se nuk po bëjnë asgjë për të vënë rendin dhe sigurinë në Kosovë.

----------


## Dita

nga yahoo.news



5 Killed, 100 Wounded in Kosovo Clashes    

6 minutes ago  

By FISNIK ABRASHI, Associated Press Writer 

KOSOVSKA MITROVICA, Serbia-Montenegro - Five people were killed Wednesday and more than 100 were wounded in heavy gunfire during an outbreak of ethnic violence provoked by reports that two ethnic Albanian youths drowned while trying to escape angry Serbs. 



It was the worst bloodshed since nine people were killed in the city during ethnic fighting in 1999, shortly after the two sides ended months of warfare. 


Hospital personnel on the Serb and ethnic Albanian sides of divided Kosovska Mitrovica said two ethnic Albanians had died, apparently of gunshot wounds, and three Serbs also were shot to death. 


NATO (news - web sites)-led peacekeepers in the ethnically divided and tense city fired tear gas, rubber bullets and stun grenades to separate the angry residents. 


That war concluded after a NATO air campaign drove Serb-dominated troops loyal to former Yugoslav President Slobodan Milosevic (news - web sites) out of the province and stopped a crackdown on the independence-minded Kosovo Albanian majority. 


The United Nations (news - web sites), assisted by thousands of NATO-led peacekeepers, has sought to foster ethnic tolerance since then. Still, with Serbs regarding Kosovo as their ancient homeland and ethnic Albanians seeking independence, hatred between the two sides continues to lead to violence. 


The children's bodies were found hours after reports that they had been chased into the water by local Serbs. A third child remained missing. 


Kosovo has been administered by the United Nations and NATO-led peacekeepers since June 1999, after NATO's air war forced Serb forces who had cracked down on ethnic Albanians seeking independence to pull out of the province. 


Bloodshed has sharply diminished since then, but ethnically rooted violence has continued. The deaths Wednesday was one of the worst outbreaks of interethnic fighting since the war end. 


Hospital workers on the southern side, dominated by ethnic Albanians, counted 84 hurt, including several who were shot. Xhelal Ibrahimi, an ethnic Albanian witness covered by the blood of a victim he helped, said gunfire came from the Serb-dominated part of the town, and he saw several people falling in front of him. 


On the Serb side, hospital personnel said 22 Serbs were injured, five seriously, including a man shot in the head and one in the lungs. Others were hit by stones, rubber bullets fired by the peacekeepers or shrapnel from their stun grenades. 


Ambulances with the wounded lined up near the hospital in the southern part of town dominated by ethnic Albanians. Those with more serious injuries were taken to the hospital in the provincial capital of Pristina. Dozens of armored vehicles streamed toward town, as NATO-led peacekeepers increased security. 


A man in the crowd of ethnic Albanians gathered on the southern side of Kosovska Mitrovica was seen firing with a submachine gun toward the crowd of Serbs on the other side of the bridge. 


Earlier, the peacekeepers blocked off a bridge separating Kosovska Mitrovica's Serbs and ethnic Albanians after crowds started gathering on both sides. At least one U.N. vehicle was destroyed by a mob with rocks and chunks of concrete. 


In another hotspot near Pristina, hundreds of ethnic Albanians broke through barricades erected by U.N. police and NATO-led peacekeepers to march on the Serb village of Caglavica. U.N. spokeswoman Angela Joseph said there were reports that hand grenades had been thrown and that two Serb houses were on fire. "We assume there's a conflict going on" in Caglavica, Joseph said, but he could offer no details. 


The bodies of the children were found after dozens of soldiers, police and civil emergency workers searched the Ibar River near the village of Cabra, some 25 miles north of Pristina, said Angela Joseph, a U.N. police spokeswoman. The search was launched after reports that three ethnic Albanian children had disappeared in the swirling waters Tuesday. 


Fitim Veseli, 13, who said he was with the missing children, claimed they were being chased by local Serbs and that the boys jumped into the river to escape a dog set on them by two Serbs from a neighboring village. Veseli's 9-year-old brother, Florent, was among the missing. 





Police were still investigating, Joseph said. 

The drownings occurred a day after a 19-year-old Serb was shot and wounded in central Kosovo. The shooting provoked a protest Tuesday by angry Kosovo Serbs, who blocked a key road linking the province's capital with neighboring Macedonia. The Serbs subsequently pulled back, but the road remained blocked by NATO-led peacekeepers Wednesday as a precaution, police said. 

Later, some 800 ethnic Albanians broke the police and NATO roadblocks and headed to the central Kosovo village of Caglavica, a primarily Serb village three miles south of Pristina. where Serbs were apparently waiting for them, police said.

----------


## Llapi

> _Postuar më parë nga Llapi_ 
> *Sipas Radio Dukagjinit deri ne ora 14 ka 6 te vdekur dhe rreth 700 te plagosur.Po sipas te njejtit burim ne Pej kan fillue protestat ne shenj te solidarizimit me banoret e Mitrovices*


-----------------------------------------------------

Nga 6 te vdekurit 4 jane shqiptar dhe 2 serb

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Të paktën gjashtë të vrarë në Mitrovicë
*
Njoftimet nga Kosova bëjnë të ditur se të paktën gjashtë persona janë vrarë dhe rreth 200 janë plagosur në përleshjet midis serbëve dhe shqiptarëve në qytetin e ndarë të Mitrovicës.
Zëdhënësi i KFOR-it në Mitrovicë, Gyorgy Kakuk, i tha BBC-së në shqip se sipas disa burimeve të pakonfirmuara deri tani në përleshje janë vrarë gjashtë persona, katër shqiptarë dhe dy serbë.

Të dy palët kanë shkëmbyer zjarr armësh dhe granadash kur u përleshën në një urë që ndan qytetin e Mitrovicës.

Paqeruajtësit e NATO-s kanë përdorur gaz lotsjellës dhe plumba plastikë në përpjekje për të kontrolluar dhunën.

Njoftimet bëjnë të ditur se autoblinda janë nisur drejt asaj zone.

Kjo është dhuna më e rëndë në Mitrovicë që kur nëntë persona u vranë në përleshje midis të dy komuniteteve katër vjet më parë.

Përleshjet ndodhin pas disa ditë të tensionuara pas plagosjes së një të riu serb dhe mbytjes së të paktën dy fëmijëve shqiptarë në lumin Ibër. Të dyja palët fajësojnë njëra-tjetrën për këto dy incidente.

----------


## Llapi

Situatë e nderë mbretëron edhe në Çagllavicë

Disa qytetarë janë lënduar sot gjatë përleshjes së shqiptarëve dhe serbëve në afërsi të fshatit Çagllavicë 

Protestuesit serbë edhe sot kan mbajtë të bllokuara rrugët Prishtinë- Shkup dhe Prishtinë- Gjilan në fshatin Çagllavicë dhe Gracanicë të komunës së Prishtinës. Ndërkohë si kundëreagim një grup qytetarësh shqiptarë sot që nga orët e mëngjesit kanë bllokuar rrugën Prishtinë Shkup. 

Turma e qytetarëve shqiptarë në mesditë ka thyer kordonin e policisë në dalje të Prishtinës dhe është nisur për në enklavën serbe Graçanicë dhe Çagllavicë. Rrugët që kalojnë nëpër këto dy lokalitete të banuara me serbë, prej dy ditësh po mbahen të bllokuara nga serbët lokal të cilët po protestojnë për plagosjen e një të riu serb. 

Në përleshjen që ndodhi ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe serbëve raportohet të ketë të lënduar nga të dy palët. Të lënduar ka edhe nga radhët e policisë së UNMIK-ut. Nd]rkohë që KFOR-i dhe policia po bëjnë përpjekje që të qetësojnë situatën.

----------

Situatë e tensionuar dhe jashtë kontrollit në Çagllavicë, ka edhe të plagosur 

Prishtinë, 17 mars 2004 - Policia e UNMIK-ut thotë se janë përleshur shqiptarët dhe serbët në Çagllavicë, vetëm dy kilometra larg Prishtinës. 

Sipas së policisë së UNMIK-ut, Anxhela Xhozef situata në Çagllavicë ka dalë jashtë kontrollit. Sipas saj në Çagllavicë dy shtëpi të banorëve serbë janë hedhur në erë. "Situata në Çagllavicë është jashtë kontrollit të policisë dhe ne po provojmë të rimarrim kontrollin," tha zonja Xhozef për BBC-në. 

Një marshim proteste i shqiptarëve në Prishtinë, vazhdoi edhe në rrethinat e tij duke u drejtuar nga Çagllavica megjithë barrikadat e policisë ndërkombëtare dhe të KFOR-it. Zëdhënësja e policisë ndërkombëtare thotë se rreth 700-800 protestues kishin qëlluar me gurë duke vazhduar rrugën drejt fshatit, ku para disa netësh u plagos një i ri serb. 

Burimet serbe nga Çagllavica thonë se në këtë fshat i është dhënë flaka katër shtëpive, ndërkohë që ushtarët e KFOR-it kanë hedhur gaz lotsjellës, por kjo nuk i ka ndaluar shqiptarët. Thuhet se ka edhe të plagosur. Mbi këtë rajon vazhdimisht fluturojnë helikopterë të KFOR-it.

----------


## Llapi

Deklaratë e Kuvendit të Kosovës në lidhje me zhvillimet e 16 dhe 17 mars 2004it në Mitrovicë 

Prishtinë, 17 mars 2004 - Kuvendi i Kosovës e ndërpreu seancën e vet të rregullt për shkak të zhvillimeve dramatike në Mitrovicë. Të gjitha gupet palamentare janë pajtuar që të shprehin këtë mesazh të përbashkët në emër të Kuvendit të Kosovës, duke theksuar se Kuvendi do të ndjekë ituatën aktuale dhe do të sillet sipas nevojave të zhvillimeve dhe përgjegjësive që ka ky institucion. 

Kuvendi i Kosovës shpreh indinjatë të thellë e mospajtim me zhvillimet e sotme dramatike në Mitrovicës dhe gjendjen e sigurisë të krijuar atje. 

Kuvendi i Kosovës shpreh mospajtim me pavendosmërinë e UNMIK-ut për të krijuar sigurinë e qytetarëve të Kosovës. 

Tolerimi i strukturave paralele serbe dhe bandave kriminale që nxisin dhe vrasin qytetarët e Kosovës, është politikë e gabuar që do ta destabilizojë Kosovën. 

"Ftojmë krerët e institucioneve demokratike të Kosovës dhe krerët e UNMIK-ut dhe të KFOR-it të takohen urgjentisht, të marrin masa për qetësimin e gjendjes dhe ta informojnë Kuvendin e Kosovës me të dhëna të sakta për situatën e krijuar dhe masat e marra. 

Ftojmë KFOR-in që të zhbllokojë rrugët në brendësinë e Kosovës dhe t'i kontrollojë në mënyrë rigoroze kufijtë e Kosovës, në mënyrë që të pamundësohet hyrja e bandave kriminale nga Serbia në territorin e Kosovës dhe veprimi i tyre. 

Institucionet e Kosovës dhe populli i Kosovës nuk do të tolerojnë veprimin e mëtejmë të strukturtave paralele dhe bandave vrasëse në Mitrocvicë e gjetiu në Kosovë", thuhet në një deklaratë të Kuvendit të Kosovës

----------


## ILovePejaa

Situata e krijuare momentalishte ne Kosove eshte e papranushme. Mbytja e femijeve shqiptare eshte akt kriminal me baza etnike sidoqofte situata e krijuare eshte e papranushme. Dhuna patjeter duhet te ndalet, qellimet e qareqeve serbe eshte destabilizimi i Kosoves me akte te dhunes pasi qe ata e dine qe ne nuk tolerojme me. Ne shqiptaret e Kosoves duhet te jemi "tolerante" ne menyer te bindim komunitetin international per perkrahjen e panvaresise se Kosoves.

Dhuna duhet te ndalet sepse demton ardhmen e femijeve tone, ardhmerin e Kosoves.

Ngushllime te sinqerta familjeve te femijeve te mbytur.

----------


## Llapi

Në trazirat e sotme në Mitrovicë-6 të vdekur

Pleurat Sejdiu , sekretar i përhershëm i Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë, konfirmoi për Kosovalive vdekjen e gjashtë personave gjatë trazirave në Mitrovicë.Shumë qytetarë janë grumbulluar para Qendrës Emergjente për të dhënë gjak për të plagosurit, numri i saktë i të cilëve nuk dihet ende. 

Mendohet se janë deri në 200, mirëpo as kjo shifër nuk është ende e konfirmuar zyrtarisht. Gjithashtu deri më tash 130 pjesëtarë të TMK-së janë lajmëruar vullnetarisht për të dhuruar gjak për të plagosurit.


Ora 16:46

----------


## Llapi

Kryeministri Rexhepi vizitoi familjarët e fëmijëve të vrarë në lumin Ibër

Kryeministri i Kosovës, z. Bajram Rexhepi, vizitoi sot familjarët e fëmijëve të vrarë dje në lumin Ibër. U shprehi ngushëllimet në emër të Qeverisë dhe qytetarëve të Kosovës. Duhet ti lëmë organet e hetuesisë ta bëjnë punën e vet, e di se është e vështirë, por apeloj të ju që të ruani gjakftohtësinë sepse nuk duhet të bimë pre e një skenari. Populli ështe dëshmuar në çastet më të vështira, pra duhet ta ulet tensioni, sepse kjo nuk na qon askund tha z. Rexhepi i cili theksoi se në këtë tragjedi nuk mund të gjej fjalë adekuate për ngushëllime. Ai përsëriti edhe njëherë që në takimin e tij më kryeadministratorin Holkeri dhe me komandantin e KFOR-it, Kamerhof, ka kërkuar që të bëhet më shumë në çështjen e sigurisë. Fajtori duhet të gjindet, theksoi z. Rexhepi, dhe organet e hetuesisë do ta bëjnë punën e vet. Së bashku me kryeministrin Rexhepi, për tu shprehur ngushëllime familjarëve të viktimave ishin edhe ministri Jakup Krasniqi dhe ministri Ethem Çeku..


Ora 17:12

----------


## drenica martire

foto: trepca.net



Njoftohet për të paktën 6 vrarë në në Mitrovicë 

      Mitrovicë, 17 mars 2004 - Njoftimet më të reja bëjnë të ditur se të paktën gjashtë persona janë vrarë dhe rreth 200 janë plagosur në përleshjet midis serbëve dhe shqiptarëve në qytetin e ndarë të Mitrovicës. 

Zëdhënësi i KFOR-it në Mitrovicë, Xhorxhi Kakuk, i ka deklaruar BBC-së se sipas disa burimeve të pakonfirmuara deri tani në përleshje janë vrarë gjashtë persona, katër shqiptarë dhe dy serbë. 
Të dy palët kanë shkëmbyer zjarr armësh dhe granadash kur u përleshën në një urë që ndan qytetin e Mitrovicës.  

Paqeruajtësit e NATO-s kanë përdorur gaz lotsjellës dhe plumba plastikë në përpjekje për të kontrolluar dhunën. 

Njoftimet bëjnë të ditur se autoblinda janë nisur drejt asaj zone

----------


## Llapi

Pamje nga Spitali i Mitrovices: 

http://video2.rtklive.com/images/spitali.gif 
http://video2.rtklive.com/images/spitali2.gif 
http://video2.rtklive.com/images/spitali3.gif

----------


## Llapi

Një i ri shqiptar është vrarë gjatë përleshjes së protestuesve në Bellopojë të Pejës

Edhe në Pejë u protestua si rrjedhojë e ngjarjeve të djeshme. Rreth tre mijë protesues shqiptarë nga Pejë janë nisur drejt Bellopojës. Gjatë intervenimit të policisë, një i ri shqiptar është goditur me armë zjarri nga një police ndërkombëtare. Vdekja e të riut shqiptar u konfirmua për Kosovalive nga mjeku kujdestar në spitalin e Pejës.

----------


## Llapi

Pamje nga protesta në Mitrovicë::

Foto1
Foto2
Foto3




Pamje nga përleshjet në Çagllavicë::

Foto1
Foto2
Foto3
Foto4
Foto5

----------


## Arb

Edhe nje paqeruajtes Francez eshte ne mesin e te vrareve. Zyrtaret thone se numri I te vrareve eshte se paku shtate, me afer 300 te tjere te lenduar.

WMTW News

----------


## Arb

Deklaratë e Kuvendit të Kosovës në lidhje me zhvillimet e 16 dhe 17 mars 2004it në Mitrovicë 

Prishtinë, 17 mars 2004 - Kuvendi i Kosovës e ndërpreu seancën e vet të rregullt për shkak të zhvillimeve dramatike në Mitrovicë. Të gjitha gupet palamentare janë pajtuar që të shprehin këtë mesazh të përbashkët në emër të Kuvendit të Kosovës, duke theksuar se Kuvendi do të ndjekë ituatën aktuale dhe do të sillet sipas nevojave të zhvillimeve dhe përgjegjësive që ka ky institucion. 

Kuvendi i Kosovës shpreh indinjatë të thellë e mospajtim me zhvillimet e sotme dramatike në Mitrovicës dhe gjendjen e sigurisë të krijuar atje. 

Kuvendi i Kosovës shpreh mospajtim me pavendosmërinë e UNMIK-ut për të krijuar sigurinë e qytetarëve të Kosovës. 

Tolerimi i strukturave paralele serbe dhe bandave kriminale që nxisin dhe vrasin qytetarët e Kosovës, është politikë e gabuar që do ta destabilizojë Kosovën. 

"Ftojmë krerët e institucioneve demokratike të Kosovës dhe krerët e UNMIK-ut dhe të KFOR-it të takohen urgjentisht, të marrin masa për qetësimin e gjendjes dhe ta informojnë Kuvendin e Kosovës me të dhëna të sakta për situatën e krijuar dhe masat e marra. 

Ftojmë KFOR-in që të zhbllokojë rrugët në brendësinë e Kosovës dhe t'i kontrollojë në mënyrë rigoroze kufijtë e Kosovës, në mënyrë që të pamundësohet hyrja e bandave kriminale nga Serbia në territorin e Kosovës dhe veprimi i tyre. 

Institucionet e Kosovës dhe populli i Kosovës nuk do të tolerojnë veprimin e mëtejmë të strukturtave paralele dhe bandave vrasëse në Mitrocvicë e gjetiu në Kosovë", thuhet në një deklaratë të Kuvendit të Kosovës. 


BE-ja dënon dhunën ndëretnike në Kosovë 

Bruksel, 17 mars 2004 - Zëdhënësja e përfaqësuesit të Bashkimit Evropian për Sigurinë e politikën e jashtme Havier Solana, Kristina Gajak tha se BE-ja dënon fuqishëm shpërthimin e dhunës ndëretnike në Kosovë. 

Zoti Solana shpresh keqardhje të thellë për njoftimet e humbjes së jetëve atje," tha zonja Gajak për BBC-në.
"Këto akte kriminale janë plotësisht të papranueshme dhe kërcënojnë shumë përparimin e Kosovës drejt një të ardhmeje më të mirë," tha zonja Gajak në emër të zotit Solana. 

BE-ja dëshiron që autorët të sillen para drejtësisë, tha ajo. 

Përfaqësuesi i lartë i BE-së për sigurinë thekson gjithashtu se siguria për të gjitha grupet etnike është element kyçe i politikave për zbatimin e standarte të përfaqësuesit të posaçëm të sekretarit të pëgjithshëm, Harri Holkeri. 

BE-ja u bën thirrje të gjithë udhëheqësve politikë që të bashkohen me dënimin e dhunës dhe në luftimin e saj. 

"BE-ja dhe Havier Solana, në veçanti, i fton ata që të punojnë së bashku me UNMIK-un dhe KFOR-in për të siguruar stabilitetin e Kosovës," tha zonja Gajak. 

TN

----------

